# ?s on sulky damage/new parts



## paintponylvr (Sep 11, 2011)

My Shetland mare had a meltdown while driving at the Walthour-Moss Foundation in Southern Pines. She gave a couple of kicks which split the circle bar on my training sulky cart.

After recommendations from another forum, I contacted a couple of wagon/cart producing companies. However, none of them (including Houghton) had anything as small as what this piece actually is and thiers appear to be much heavier.

I will have to get the measurements again, I can't find them on my old computer




. Both distance from the end to end and the circumference of the actual piece. I don't know who actually produced this cart - I've owned it since 1997 and have had it re-finished once by another person (didn't need to replace any major parts then). I can't find a maker's mark on it. It came with a 12 hh hackney mare when I purchased it and it was well used then.

So anyone know of a company where I can order a part for this cart? Also, I'd like to put a single tree on it - think it will need to be connected to the bottom of the straight bar to get the draft right on it. Or I will need to get larger wheels (considering they are only 20", I think I have some leeway there). For training and even X-country style driving this cart is lite and easy to drive, more comfortable than many of the carts I've ridden in and I can keep the wheels down on the ground when running both a barrel racing and polebending patterns in arena playdays. I'd like to repair it so that I can return to using it safely...

Last 2 questions - Where do I attach the footman's loops I purchased to install on it and where would tugstops go? do I measure from the front of the shafts or the rear - forward? It has shaft covers on it already (those could stand to be replaced again) - so do I attach the footmans' loops after they "stop"?


----------



## Kawgirl (Sep 12, 2011)

You might want to try Iowa Valley Carriage.


----------



## Carolyn R (Sep 12, 2011)

This is a site to a carriage maker in PA. Don't let the lack off photos on the site fool you, he has alot of georgous carts on hand. He is an EXTREMELY nice gentleman to deal with. You may have to send the circular piece to him so he can match it, but I would trust him to do an excellant job.

http://shadylanewagons.com/


----------



## RhineStone (Sep 13, 2011)

Circle bars are a pretty standard piece, and they are "sized" by cutting off the ends to fit the cart. They don't come "to fit". Sandee at Iowa Valley can get one for you. We use a supplier and keep a number on hand.

We undermount our cross and circle bars so that the singletree can be mounted on top of that. There are photos of our vehicles with that on our website. You need the singletree to fit inside the shafts if you are going to do that. And I like hook end singletrees for that arrangement, too, because they are easier to get on that way instead of the sword end singletrees where you have to fit the trace between the shaft and the singletree to get it on. Sandee can also get that for you.

The footman's loops and shaft stops go where they need to be. You need to put your harness on your horse and then drill the holes for the footman's loop where you can get at least one wrap of the breeching strap around your shaft. There are a lot of them that are mounted too far back on mini vehicles, and then you can't get enough wraps in the breeching straps to make it worth putting on!



Shaft stops go just behind the tugs (otherwise known _slightly incorrectly_ as "shaft loops"), so again you need your harness to tell you where that is.

Myrna


----------

